

A Hacker's Notes for Learning Spanish - tmsh
http://tmsh.posterous.com/hackers-guide-to-learning-spanish-tal-vez

======
RBerenguel
Hi Tom,

I'm a Spanish geek (maybe you have seen some of my writing in HN, I write in
mostlymaths.net), and avid language learner (I recently started learning Irish
Gaelic, blogging about it along the way, and I'm still learning Icelandic). If
you could tell me what kind of music do you enjoy, I may be able to give you
some pointers to Spanish pop groups you may like (no guarantee: my music
tastes tend to be ecclectic).

If you'd like this, drop me a line here, through my blog or @berenguel in
twitter.

Hasta pronto

~~~
tmsh
Thanks! That's really nice. And nice blog! I'll check it out more and send you
a message. (Joy of HN.)

